# Just got home from WTSDA Region 6 Championships in TN!



## rustyself (Sep 10, 2006)

hello, everyone

just got home from murfreesburough, TN.  there were 310 competitors, it was the largest regional WTSDA has ever had, according to SBN Danny Dunn.

we had a really good time, got to work out with KCN Shin, and our instructor got his SBN Master belt.  also got to watch a black belt rank test friday night, several people from our dojang tested for either edan or were moving up from cho dan boh.

my oldest daughter and i competed, she got 3rd in sparring, i got 3rd in hyung and first in sparring.

once we get some pics posted on our site, ill let everyone know!


----------



## joshpb (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey Rusty,

   This is so weird, but this is Josh who you beat in sparring. lol  It's good to see a friend here.  Hope to hear from you soon.  Tang Soo!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Will look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats and let see some pics.
Terry


----------



## Butch (Sep 12, 2006)

Where in Murfreesboro was the tournament? I haven't seen Mr. Para in a while and was unaware of the tourny.
Butch


----------



## rustyself (Sep 13, 2006)

WOW!
hi Josh, it is a small world!  haha good to talk with ya again.  sparring tournament style is fun, but it's any given day anyone can be scored on.  it was just my day to be lucky.

i like your avatar with Kwan Chang Nim.

keep training, and we'll see each other @ black belt camp and test together

TANG SOO!



joshpb said:


> Hey Rusty,
> 
> This is so weird, but this is Josh who you beat in sparring. lol  It's good to see a friend here.  Hope to hear from you soon.  Tang Soo!!



Butch,

mr. para actually hosted the tourney @ seigal (i hope i spelled that correctly) high school in their huge gym.  you could tell him and his students put ALOT of time and energy into it, it was very well organized.  there were 310 competitors in all different age and rank and categories, and we were outta there around 430 that afternoon.


----------



## Icewoman (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey I was in Murfeesboro also.  Just found this site.  I was trying to find the website that had the pictures that were taken there.  It was mentioned at my class tonight but did not write down the web address.  I had a great time at the championship and it was my 3rd one in a row.  Hopefully next year in the spring I will be testing for my black belt.  My instructor was made a master at the championship.  His name is Master Doug Miller.  Also another of my instructors made Instructor of the year David Miller.  See you soon.


Beth


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Beth!

Always nice to see another TSD practitioner amongst the ranks!

Make sure to make a post in the Meet & Greet forum to let everyone know a little about yourself!

TANG SOO!

Best Regards,

Andy

P.S. Only on a Martial Arts website could one guy beat another guy in competition&#8230; then, when they realize that they&#8217;re both a Member of the same website&#8230; they greet each other warmly&#8230; and laugh about it all! Kudos, Gents! That&#8217;s true TSD Spirit to me!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 4, 2006)

Icewoman said:


> Hey I was in Murfeesboro also.  Just found this site.  I was trying to find the website that had the pictures that were taken there.  It was mentioned at my class tonight but did not write down the web address.  I had a great time at the championship and it was my 3rd one in a row.  Hopefully next year in the spring I will be testing for my black belt.  My instructor was made a master at the championship.  His name is Master Doug Miller.  Also another of my instructors made Instructor of the year David Miller.  See you soon.
> 
> 
> Beth



Hi Beth, Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, Welcome to Martial Talk Beth.


----------



## exile (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Beth---greetings and welcome to MT.


----------



## rustyself (Oct 7, 2006)

cool, it was a big tournament!

also, my instructor got his sah dan masters belt there, also

small world, and welcome!


----------

